# I have a son that was born June 24th!



## dizlwizl (Jun 27, 2013)

I am now a proud dad that has an amazing son. I just thought I would love to share this with my brothers on this forum. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 27, 2013)

CStevenson said:


> Congratulations brother!



Thanks I'm a dad now it's still hard to believe but it feels great  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 27, 2013)

A future Mason--Congradulations


----------



## widows son (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats brother.


----------



## BranDanLong (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats brother 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BillCarroll (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## James F Jackson (Jun 27, 2013)

congtats sir

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro cue (Jul 27, 2013)

YaY, Sir

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats! My daughter is only 9 months old. I used to tell people when she was first born that it is a whole new set if emotions. Savor it!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dizlwizl (Jul 27, 2013)

I will thank you all for the commebts

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bezobrazan (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats on the birth of your son. Fatherhood is a gift and a joy beyond description. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

